# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Bún nghệ xào lòng heo Huế, bạn ăn chưa?

## yeuhanoi

*Chẳng được xếp vào hàng đặc sản của Huế, nhưng vài năm trở lại đây, món bún nghệ xào lòng heo đơn giản chẳng thể đơn giản hơn, đã lọt vào mắt xanh của rất nhiều du khách sành ăn mỗi lần ghé thăm vùng đất cố đô này.*


Món bún nghệ dân dã mà ngon, lạ miệng, lại đậm đà chất cố đô.

Lang thang trên đường Trần Quang Khải (Huế), là khu vực quy tụ những quán bún nghệ ngon nhất, du khách không cần đắn đo lựa chọn, có thể té tạt vào bất cứ quán nào mà vẫn yên tâm được thưởng thức trọn vẹn mùi vị của món ăn thể hiện nghệ thuật ẩm thực pha trộn tài tình của người dân Huế.


"Điểm nhấn" của món bún nghệ chính là vị thanh, ngậy của những củ nghệ

Tôi lân la hỏi chuyện một cụ bà được đánh giá là “cao tay” nhất trong hàng đầu bếp nấu bún nghệ tại Huế, mới biết rằng để có một món bún nghệ hấp dẫn, phải đáp ứng được rất nhiều tiêu chuẩn: sợi bún mềm, không nhão hay quá khô, nghệ có màu vàng tươi và thơm, lòng heo phải biết chọn loại ngon, làm sạch, rồi mới có thể chế biến...

Thấy tôi có ý hỏi rõ ràng xem cần ít hay nhiều, cụ thể là bao nhiêu cho từng loại nguyên liệu, cụ bà mỉm cười nói rằng chẳng thể cân đo đếm, một tô bún nghệ ngon chủ yếu dựa vào độ tài tình ước lượng của người nấu, nhưng thành phần chủ đạo của món ăn này được đặt vào nghệ.

Nghệ tươi và già là những củ vỏ bóng, nhẵn nhụi, bằng đầu bằng đuôi, dùng tay cấu một đầu nghề thấy màu vàng đậm và gần như không chảy nước. Đem nghệ tươi đi gọt sạch vỏ, ngâm nước để không mất màu, giã hoặc xay đều được nhưng phải đảm bảo nghệ nát đều, không quá to, quá nhỏ.

Còn về khâu chọn lòng heo cũng cực kỳ quan trọng, không biết cách mua lòng sẽ bị dai và đắng. Nên chọn lòng còn trắng, hơi hồng tươi, thành dày. Nếu lòng có dịch vàng thì rất dễ đắng, còn nếu thành mỏng thì lại dễ bị dai. Lòng mua về phải chà muối mấy lượt cho sạch, lộn cả trong lẫn ngoài rồi xát chanh hoặc dấm. Trần qua nước sôi, xát chanh lần nữa, rồi cắt khúc khoảng 2-3cm.

Ngoài lòng heo và nghệ, những loại gia vị không thể thiếu cho một tô bún nghệ ngon chính là tiết heo trần qua nước sôi, cắt miếng vuông, lá hẹ cắt khúc, hành tím băm nhỏ và rau răm.


Chọn lòng heo phải khéo để đảm bảo thành công cho món bún nghệ

Phi hành mỡ thật thơm, cho lòng heo, tiết heo vào đảo đều, cho tiếp nghệ và nêm nếm nước mắm, muối, đường… cho vừa miệng. Tới khi lòng vừa chín, cho bún vào đảo thật nhanh tay thêm khoảng 3 phút, rồi rắc hẹ và tiêu. Bún nghệ xào xong chỉ có vị thanh của nghệ mà lòng không đắng, sợi bún vàng tươi và bốc khói thơm lừng.

Hoàn tất công đoạn chế biến, bún nghệ được múc vào tô hay đĩa, thêm nước mắm, rau răm, ớt tươi, tương ớt… tùy khẩu vị của từng người. Món bún nghệ thành công sẽ đem đến vị béo của lòng heo, mát của tiết heo, mềm dẻo của sợi bún, thơm của rau răm, ngậy của nghệ và đặc biệt là vị cay nồng của ớt - cực kỳ đặc trưng trong ẩm thực Huế.


*Để thưởng thức món ăn này tại Huế bạn có thể tham khảo* tour Huế thưởng thức đặc sản - tour hue thuong thuc dac san*Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại* tour du lịch huế - tour du lich hue* Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Huế click vào* _du lịch Huế__ - du lich hue_

----------


## thitkhotau

Bún lòng non hehe . Chắc là ngon lắm đây . Hà nội chưa thấy chỗ nào có quán bún lòng nhờ  :cuoi1:

----------


## dung89

Mình chửa được ăn  :cuoi:

----------

